# why only one headlight??



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

i recently noticed when pulling up to a gas station, when i saw my cars reflection in the window at night that my right headlight doesnt work. i was like dang, these cheap blue bulbs are startin to go out, so i replaced just the one with one of my yellowish bulbs that were in it before. But yet, my right headlight still didnt work, then i turned on my brights and both work. Both headlights only work when my brights are on, but when my dims are on only one works. Does anyone know why?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

may have melted part of the wiring harness.......were you running higher than suggested wattage bulbs?


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

im not sure. but the blue bulbs have been in for like a year. nothing looked melted. but ill look better tomorow in the light. any other suggestions?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

with the blue bulbs, do the highs work only on those as well? check both bulbs filaments to see if there not broken, and like chim said, you using the right bulbs? do the harnesses look messed up? any of the wiring stripped, cut, or damaged?


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

slayer, im not sure if the high on the right one worked, i took it out before i checked, but the left one still works on high and low.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

yep.. i had this problem.. and more than likely yeah you had higher that standard wattage Blue Bulbs.. heres what todo.. and trust me it will work after this.. your gonna have to go to Autozone or Pep Boys.. or where ever the hell it is that you get your little simple car stuff from.. a parts store basically.. and get a 9007/9004 wire terminal.. its the same for both 9007 and 9004.. wireing up it is different for both.. we have 9007 unlike the 9004s that the manual says we have.. god.. thats a lot of numbers.. lol.. anyways.. heres what you do.. splice up the new terminals.. and STAY with the stock wattage.. go with silvania silverstars.. and you will NOT have this problem again.. (make sure you cut the wires where it has bubbled.. or corroded.. just to make sure you get a sure clear good connection.. thats what i did.. and have no problems anymore.. ) Travis


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

alright ill check it out, thanks 1999gxe.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

do u have halos/projectors or the stocks?


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

i have stocks. and i checked all around and found no corrosion, no bubbling, or melting of any kind. whats goin on?


----------



## bjl97sen (May 25, 2003)

it kinda was a prob i had.. but a lil differnet.. check a fuse... maybe the fuse crackd but didnt fully blow.. it happend with my turn signals...


----------



## Gorilla Salad (Jun 19, 2003)

Your turn signal/combo switch may be shot. I just had a similar problem in my 89 240sx. I replaced the switch and everything was fixed.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Sounds like a fuse. The left low beam and the right low beam have seperate fuses. Look in the fuse box by the battery.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

will do, but since im gettin some nis nack projectors i'll wait and deal with it then.


----------

